# cat stroller opinion



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

I did a search and saw previous threads on cat strollers. I'm wondering if anyone has any more opinions on using a stroller. My husband seemed to think it was ridiculous, but he is open-minded. Our kittens (a little over 5 months) are indoor-only and that is a rule from the rescue, so I would definitely ask if that would be a no-no. My 10 year old daughter is so excited about the kittens that it is difficult to get her outside and it was her idea about the pet stroller. I would not let them out of the stroller.

-Would they enjoy it? (they do not like car rides)
-Would it make them want to go outside when not in the stroller? (Currently neither dash for the door when we go out and it would be nice to keep it that way)
-Do cats "need" fresh air? (We do not open windows to let fresh air in the house)

Right now just thinking about it...would like to hear any opinions
whether you have strolled your cats, think it is a good or bad idea and even if you think it is ridiculous. I don't want this to be more about the humans enjoying it than the cats. Maybe if they don't know any better, why rock the boat?

:kittyball


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I loved mine, but boy did I get some looks.. LOL. People in cars would slow down and stare. That didn't bother me though.

The only thing I didn't like was how obsessed MowMow got with going outside once he'd been in it. He CONSTANTLY bugged me to go out, so he hasn't been on walkies in months. My mom arrives at the end of next month though and I'm about to be unemployed so I see a LOT of walks in my future with the stroller and MowMOw. 

I haven't tried it with Book, he's *TERRIFIED* of the outside and of cars so I didn't want to test him with it. Maybe one day I'll just take him downstairs into the parking lot in it and see how he feels about cars going slowly in the parking lot. If he seems ok, maybe we'll try it. I was thinking I could put a towel of the side closest to the street so he can't see the cars, that might help him. He could still look out the other side. 

If my two weren't jumbo size cats I'd put them in there together and I think MowMOw would help him get over his terror, but it would be a tight squeeze and Mow wouldn't appreciate that I don't think.


----------



## Hinterlander (Jul 19, 2013)

I am on the lookout for a stroller for my cats as I have no car to go to the vet. It's only 2 minutes away, but with two cats it is not a fun ride at all for them and for me. 

I have no idea how they would like it, but I would hope it would make them more interested in their surroundings instead of sounding like I was killing a baby when I have them in their cages.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't like the idea but then my cats arn't indoor (or at least all will be outdoor cats when spayed/neutered etc). I can only imagine trying it with Tosca she would be yowling her head off - like she does with the box she goes in for the vets. :lol:


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm kind of with your husband; I think it looks ridiculous, but I'm open-minded. My cats are indoor only, and I will only ever have indoor cats, but I suppose I could be convinced to push a cat in a stroller if it would enhance the cat's enjoyment of life without prompting escape attempts later. I do think cats need fresh air if it's at all possible though. I make a point of opening the back door, the french doors and the front window (they all have screens) for the cats most days during the warmer months unless it's absolutely sweltering or freezing cold out. Mine are pretty good about not attempting escape, but I do find that if one of them is successful on a door-dashing attempt that cat will be much more interested in escaping again for the next couple of days.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks-great insight. I think the thing that strikes me the most is how it sounds like there may be potential for wanting/demanding to go outside. Right now, they don't try to dash out the door and that is nice, so I'm thinking I'd probably better keep it that way. I'll keep checking to see if anyone has anything to add, and thanks to everyone who responded


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

When I lived way out in the country, I used to take my cats out in harnesses with a very long stretchy leash. We all had hours of enjoyment together.

Then I moved fom the house in the country to an apartment in the city and I invested in a very nice, heavy duty pet stroller. In a nut shell, they hated it. And I tried to take them together on a walk in the stroller once (and my cats are a pretty good size although Max is about 5 to 6 pounds heavier than Pooter) but they were not enjoying it and a fight broke out inside the stroller (and my cats are normally 2 love bugs). It got pretty ugly and I felt awful about it. I had to rescue Max (the big guy) by pulling Pooter out of the stroller and carry him home under one arm while I pushed the stroller wih my free hand. I have not attempted it since and just use the stroller now when we are at the vets office and only individually.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Cats belong on the floor. I walk my indoor only cats outside on a leash, sans any stroller


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Good to hear all this-it reinforces to me that it would not be a good idea. I would not be happy buying a nice stroller and then never using it or having cats who didn't want to stay inside anymore. Thanks


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

My cats are indoor/outdoor but I can just see the little turds loving it, being treated like royalty especially Sadie, the least amount of exertion she has to endure, the better. LOL

I tend to be someone who doesn't care much what others think, so thinking I looked silly wouldn't be a reason for me to NOT get one.

If my cats were indoors only I'm sure I would love for them to get some fresh air BUT would the cat like the outdoors or is it a timid cat. 

If the cat wants to get out and see the world, then it would be a great idea since cats are not easy to take for a walk on a leash.
If I had a real timid cat, I would just settle for a screen window and leave it at that. Why stress the cat if they are happy in their little world.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I bought a stroller some years ago for my two Devons. They enjoyed their "walkies" especially through a park nearby. But then they got bigger, and it was a pretty tight fit for them both. Zuba tended to move around in it too much for Alkee's liking and there were some hisses and growls, neck bites and head bops on her part, but never a big fight. It's crazy I know as they are cuddle buddies too, but being outside seems to make a difference. Then she started objecting to going_ in it _unless I took her by herself, but then that made 2 walks for me! So I bought a bigger more spacious jogger stroller with larger wheels that go over rougher ground easier, and that seems to have solved the problem. 
This is the one I have:
Amazon.com: Pet Gear AT3 Generation 2 All-Terrain Pet Stroller for cats and dogs up to 60-Pounds, Blue Sky: Pet Supplies

There are other types of strollers, some are stacked one on top of another for two pets Alkee and Zuba both enjoy walkies together now, they enjoy seeing different sights---birds, squirrels, dogs, but they are zipped into it and are safe and cannot escape from it. Zuba often sits or sleeps in it at home, and will meow in it when he wants to go outside. For me it gives them a more enriched life with a different perspective than just indoors, with all the different sights and scents, and they don't have any desire to door-dash to get outside.


----------

